# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  #طنز the konkur is coming

## saj8jad

کنکور دارد می‌آید  :Yahoo (4): 
ستاد کوفت سازی احساسات و بازی با اعصاب و روان کنکوری‌ها  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## maryam13

واقعا خیلی سریع میگذره سال کنکور

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


کنکور دارد می‌آید 
ستاد کوفت سازی احساسات و بازی با اعصاب و روان کنکوری‌ها 






فقط عکس 

اینو فیلمش کنن خیلی خوبه 
هم اکنون در سینمای های سراسر ایران_

----------


## Brilliant girl

:Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mania868

توی عکس جای حسینی بای خالی بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


کنکور دارد می‌آید 
ستاد کوفت سازی احساسات و بازی با اعصاب و روان کنکوری‌ها 





 من چندمین کنکورمه ولی اون توپولی رو نمیشناسم. کیه اون؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> 
> فقط عکس 
> 
> اینو فیلمش کنن خیلی خوبه 
> هم اکنون در سینمای های سراسر ایران_


قشنگ شده حالا؟  :Yahoo (4): 

اینا خودشون فیلمن داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
>  من چندمین کنکورمه ولی اون توپولی رو نمیشناسم. کیه اون؟*


پروفسور دکتر خلبان عبدالرسول عمادی هستن ایشون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


پروفسور دکتر خلبان عبدالرسول عمادی هستن ایشون 


:troll (16): عذابِ اُخروی به روایت تصویر..*

----------


## Churchill

من از دکتر توکلی بیشتر میترسم تا خود کنکور
حسینی بای هم که خودش یه کنکوریه واسه خودش

----------


## Mysterious

:Yahoo (23):  بطحایی جاش خالیه

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

KONKUR IS COMING  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):  :Y (707):

----------


## saj8jad

> بطحایی جاش خالیه


بر عکس میخواستم بطحایی روهم بزارم ولی دیگه خیلی شلوغ میشد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


کنکور دارد می‌آید 
ستاد کوفت سازی احساسات و بازی با اعصاب و روان کنکوری‌ها 





فقط خنده های خدایی*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بر عکس میخواستم بطحایی روهم بزارم ولی دیگه خیلی شلوغ میشد 




اتفاقا بطحایی رو بذار جای عمادی بعد عمادی رو کوچیک تر کن بذار پشت بطحایی عالی میشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> فقط خنده های خدایی*


عمدا و از دستی این عکس خدایی رو گذاشتم واسه خندش، فی الواقع گیلاس رو کیکمونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _LuNa_

آقاسجاد مثلِ همیشه عنوانِ تاپیک و محتواشون عالی بود  :Yahoo (81): 


یه استرسِ مثبت باچاشنیِ لبخند : ))


به امید موفقیتِ تمومِ دوستانِ  کنکوری  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (83): 


به ویژه کنکوری هایِ بی حاشیه و پرتلاش  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## amin1441

قدر کنکورو بدونید!!!! وقتی کنکور بدید و یه ترم برید دانشگاه صدبار آرزو می کنید که دوباره برگردید کنکور بدید! (از لحاظ فشار درسی میگم)

----------


## Amirkhan21

> قدر دوران کنکورو بدونید!!!! وقتی کنکور بدید و یه ترم برید دانشگاه صدبار آرزو می کنید که دوباره برگردید کنکور بدید! (از لحاظ حجم و فشار درسی میگم)


معلومه مثل اینکه دبیرستان اومدیم و پیش میگفتیم درسای ابتدایی چقد اسون بوده توو دانشگاه میگی هیی همش چیزایی که خوندیم بازی بوده و چیزی در مقابل دروس دانشگاهیی نیست

----------


## Deha

جالب بود.ولی جای آقای حسینی بای خالیه‌.... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> جالب بود.ولی جای آقای حسینی بای خالیه‌....


حسینی بای خبرنگاره، اینا عوامل اصلی آفت کنکورن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Green

> حسینی بای خبرنگاره، اینا عوامل اصلی آفت کنکورن


امسال بای رفته بود برای کنکور گزارش تهیه کنه،بعد نمیدونم چی شده بود که امسال همشون خیلی باحال تر شده بودن کنکوریا
بعد یکیشون گفت داداچ کنکور بهوونه است اومدیم خودتو ببینیم(کنکوریه به بای گفت) :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_جذاب ترین تاپیک فصل انجمن_

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_https://www.aparat.com/v/wmjhW/%D8%B...8C%D8%A7%D9%86


حسینی بای - گزارش کنکور 97

گزارش کنکور 98 پر حاشیه چه شود!!_

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## saj8jad

up
 :Yahoo (4): 

البته خودش خیلی وقته اومده
اینبار نتایجشِ که داره میاد...

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Blue Girly.N

حالا که ایز کامینگ امیدوارم نتیجه کنکورمون مثه پایان گیم آف ترونز نباشه:/

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

ای اهل حرم سیدوسالار نیامد علمدار نیامد سپهدار نیامد
ای اهل حرم سیدوسالار نیامد علمدار نیامد سپهدار نیامد
ای اهل حرم سیدوسالار نیامد علمدار نیامد سپهدار نیامد
ای اهل حرم سیدوسالار نیامد علمدار نیامد سپهدار نیامد
ای اهل حرم سیدوسالار نیامد علمدار نیامد سپهدار نیامد
حالا همگی کاربران انجمن بگن









 ببخشید این جاموند)))))

----------


## revenant98

به نظرم بهتر بود بنویسی:

هیس! کنکوری ها فریاد نمیزنند

----------

